# Drain Sinks to Sump Pump - Code Violation



## HawkeyeOne (May 31, 2013)

I was hoping for some help on the Uniform Plumbing Code. I have an issue where a homeowner installed their own kitchen and bathroom sinks and had the sinks drain directly to the sump pump pit. Once the pit got full, the sump would pump the water out.

I believe this is an obvious violation of the Uniform Plumbing Code. Can anyone here confirm with citation to the code?

Thank you so much.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HawkeyeOne said:


> I was hoping for some help on the Uniform Plumbing Code. I have an issue where a homeowner installed their own kitchen and bathroom sinks and had the sinks drain directly to the sump pump pit. Once the pit got full, the sump would pump the water out.
> 
> I believe this is an obvious violation of the Uniform Plumbing Code. Can anyone here confirm with citation to the code?
> 
> Thank you so much.


 Bite, wasn't very tasty... bye bye..


----------



## HawkeyeOne (May 31, 2013)

What does that mean?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HawkeyeOne said:


> What does that mean?


Ya not a plumber and ya in the wrong site..


----------



## HawkeyeOne (May 31, 2013)

Oh. Sorry -- do you have a site you can recommend?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HawkeyeOne said:


> Oh. Sorry -- do you have a site you can recommend?


 Go over to the sister site... DIY chat room.. something like that..


----------



## HawkeyeOne (May 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to just tell them to f/ off.


----------

